# butt wrap



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

newest wrap on a 10'heaver,no epoxy,still need to fine tune the tie off trims


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

:fishing: looks good! keep it up


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

awsome!


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

awsome!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

thanx for the input guys,gonna be reel happy when i finish this rod 'cause it's MINE!! i'll post more pictures of this winters builds if i can get my camera to coop.


----------

